

CSS compatibility matrix (IE 5-9) - neovive
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc351024%28v=vs.85%29.aspx

======
ZoFreX
I didn't expect this to be honest, but it is (includes things that IE9 can't
do). This is my new bible for IE CSS compatibility!

